# My New YB Loft



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1972


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

what size?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

How many birds can you put in that loft.Nice loft


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

The loft is 5.6 X 8 Ft. Two sections for no more than 15 birds per section. Some people may say too many, but if the ventilation is good, you can handle a few more birds. 5x4= 20 sqft = 20 birds per section. Again good ventilation allows you 20 birds per section. The loft has a new ( finish ) front pictures coming soon.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

You will LOVE that roof! Mine has 1 clear panel .. for light, I thought. But it is so much more. It is a major help in training young birds. First of all they can see the other pigeons when they are on top and feel no need to go to a neighbors because they know where they are and seeing the birds inside seems to help bond them to the loft. The deference in that roof and every other one they see makes it easily recognizable and they once again they easily know where home is. And the last thing is that they can see the moon. I believe this is why my birds are still breeding like it was spring time. I'm not kidding. 

Mark my words. You will love it because your birds will. Keep em flying.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice loft. That should have plenty of light and ventilation. Good job. Do you know approximately how much you spent in materials for that?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I sorry to disagree but 1 sq ft per bird in noy right. If you read on PT you will the norm in 2sq ft per bird not count the flight pen. Please rethink the number of bird you will want to keep in your loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

No more than 20 birds in that loft, Just because you have good ventilation doesn't mean you can overcrowd your birds. Sorry I disagree too.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Is it square feet (length x width) or cubic feet (length x width x height)?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Square ft, Length x width floor space


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

The key is air in and out, the more the better. From the floor, back front and thru the side windows. I medicate the birds twice a year with canker, coccis, dewormer, PMV(1), and pox(1). That's it. 8 weeks before the racing and breeding season. I send the droppings to the lab in OCT and they come back good. I use AC Vinegar, Flax seed oil, fresh garlic, garlic oil, bre yeast , cod liver oil, wheat gem oil 3 days a week all year round, fresh grit twice a week and clean the loft no less than 4 time a week. No looses except the dumb ones and train from all cardinal points from the loft 2 months before OB and 3 months before YB and give my combine hell. Good diet, clean loft, calm loft, good training does wonders to mediocre birds . I'm not saying overcrowding a loft is acceptable no...., but you can get away with 1 sq ft per bird of the conditions are right to excellent. 5.6 X 8 = 44.8 sq ft. / by 2 = 22.4 per section. Not planning to exceed 20 bird or 40 YB to start with in the spring.


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

Here is the complted loft just added more pics


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

What kind of wire flooring is that? Where did you get it? 

Nice loft, love the roof and flooring!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Korge7- Where do your birds enter and where are they clocked on race day? Loft came out very nice with plenty of ventilation. I prefer box perches over "T" perches. I feel it makes the birds easier to pick up and handle. They can get away from you alot easier with other style perches. Keep up the good work and I wish you all the best.-Nick..


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice loft there! Will the traps go on top of the aviaries? Nice landing boards!


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

The traps will go on top of the aviaries, Drop traps. Will not put them in until the yb are ready to go in. The cost of the loft is at 425.00. The loft is made in 4ft wide panels for easy removal and relocation. The floor is .5X1 welded wire by two feed, not only ventilation but feed removal when the birds spill the feed while eating. Again I got most of the ideas from Pigeon Talk, and years of playing with the birds. This is my 4th loft, and traying to get better with time and practice.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

nice loft i agree , but i don't see any young birds, they all look well over 1 yr, and where is your trap located?


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes the drop traps will go on top each of the aviaries, just need to cut them out in the spring. The landing boards are new to me. I have always used wire with Cal- style aviaries and landing boards as one unit, but I wanted to relocate the loft in the future so a needs to be able to be broken down into a 6X10 trailer.


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

Most of the birds you see are foster or pumpers. Just wanted a place to keep the birds and try out the perches locations or any other issue it may come up.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Korge7 are you still hold to you 1 sq ft per bird. I sorry I was just looking at tne new loft I building 13 X 16 --- 208 sq ft air flow is no concren there is lot of it. But I can't see more that maybe 75 or 80 birds total and that broken down into 3 sections. Please for your birds healh rethink the over stuffing your loft.


----------

